# Introducing my ride - 2009 Passat CC lightbrown runnig on 19" Lugano



## mischels (Apr 1, 2010)

*Introducing my ride - 2009 Passat CC lightbrown running on 19" Lugano*

So this is my first topic and i wanted to post a picture of my ride.
It is a 2009 CC with 170hp TDI and DSG.
There are some packages available in Germany, different from those in the US.
Mine includes Sportpackage and Climaticpackage (incl. sunroof).
Sorry for my mistakes in the english language - i do my best furthermore!





_Modified by mischels at 10:41 AM 4-29-2010_


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Introducing my ride - 2009 Passat CC lightbrown runnig on 19" Lugano (mischels)*

Velcommen!
To insert a picture, you have to have it posted online from somewhere you can copy and paste the source between the







commands.


----------



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Introducing my ride - 2009 Passat CC lightbrown runnig on 19" Lugano (mischels)*

Hallo Mischels,
Wilkommen! Du hast einer schoener CC man. Wo in Deutschland liegst du?


----------



## mischels (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Introducing my ride - 2009 Passat CC lightbrown runnig on 19" Lugano (B6 Panzer)*

I´m living near Ramstein Airbase. I think think the most of you know where this is in Germany.


----------



## mischels (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

I got the Lugano wheels from a new Scirocco.
At the moment the Gold Coast Kit is going to be installed.
Next week H&R lowering springs will be installed.
After that it will look like the origin Gold Coast CC - but not the interiour.
Anyone who installed the GC - sideskirts itself?
If anyone needs informations and prices for parts not available in the US. please PN me.



_Modified by mischels at 7:57 AM 4-29-2010_


----------



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: (mischels)*

Definitely know my way around Hessen !
Looks sweet !
Would love for a TDI CC


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Great looking car!


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Introducing my ride - 2009 Passat CC lightbrown running on 19" Lugano (mischels)*

Very nice looking wheels, plus you have the highly coveted brown leather interior which isn't available to us. Your English is perfect and way better than my German.


_Modified by IAHCC4MOTION at 9:39 AM 4-29-2010_


----------



## mischels (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Introducing my ride - 2009 Passat CC lightbrown running on 19" Lugano (IAHCC4MOTION)*

This is how the interiour looks like:




_Modified by mischels at 10:48 AM 4-29-2010_


----------



## Mr.Miagy (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Introducing my ride - 2009 Passat CC lightbrown running on 19" Lugano (mischels)*

Gratuliere zu dem wunderschönen CC! Und endlich mal ein Foto wo ich das Panoramadach von innen sehe, danke dafür







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

sooo cleannnnn


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Introducing my ride - 2009 Passat CC lightbrown running on 19" Lugano (mischels)*

I like the brown interior. If it had been a choice here I would have gotten it. I like my interior but you have to be very careful with it. Is the two tone cornsilk interior available in Germany?


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

I LOVE those wheels...


----------



## cc3.6 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: (cbell1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbell1* »_I LOVE those wheels...

second that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: (cc3.6)*

3rd! That thing looks der weinerschnitzel!!!


----------



## sohardtopickname (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Punch Dub)*

MOARRRR


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

LOVE the interior...probably b/c we didnt get it over on this side of the pond...and the wheels look great


----------



## FirstCC808 (Apr 1, 2010)

The brown interior is f-ing awesome. Makes me wonder why VW didn't offer it in the states. I would have gotten a black CC with the brown interior.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Introducing my ride - 2009 Passat CC lightbrown running on 19" Lugano (mischels)*

Looks very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif In Germany, Volkswagen considered to be reliable? Very reliable or just okay?


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (FirstCC808)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FirstCC808* »_The brown interior is f-ing awesome. Makes me wonder why VW didn't offer it in the states. I would have gotten a black CC with the brown interior. 

ha ha i've said this to the T like 100 times now! lol


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't get why the Euro model is sooooo different from ours. Why do they get all the great technological stuff and different color choices? I almost feel like we get stripped down models. What idiot at VW thinks that North Americans don't like brown interiors? I wonder if other German brands do this to such a degree?


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

I guess so, just thought it wouldn't be such a big deal if you already made truffel interiors why not use them here. Just out of curiosity why do the Euro models have a hard phone keypad? Do they not have the soft one on the nav screen?


----------



## mischels (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: (IAHCC4MOTION)*

In Germany they use both - hard and soft keypad.
I´ll take a picture of the hard one.


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_I have the hard keypad in mine, though I retrofitted it. The reason the European models have a physical keypad is because, for them, most of the Bluetooth kits have a cradle for the phone that in many cases is inside the armrest. You can't access the phone. These use rSAP and the car essentially becomes the phone. rSAP = remote sim access profile.
Prior to the RNS-510, there was no touchscreen method for phone number input. Ergo, hard keypad.

_Modified by dcdubbin202 at 1:21 PM 4-30-2010_

Same problem here also: I installed the hard keypad a while ago, until i realized that it will never work in North America after i bought the rSAP bluetooth module (dual band







).
So now i have it for decoration in my car. Lol


----------



## lasvegasjunkie (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: Introducing my ride - 2009 Passat CC lightbrown running on 19" Lugano (mischels)*

Die Felgen an deine Wagen passt so schoen. An meine CC 2.0T habe ich die 18-Zoll Interlagos Felgen. Der Entwurf an dieser Wagen ausgezeichnet ist!


----------



## mischels (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Introducing my ride - 2009 Passat CC lightbrown running on 19" Lugano (CCRlineBlack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCRlineBlack* »_Looks very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif In Germany, Volkswagen considered to be reliable? Very reliable or just okay?

In Germany Volkswagen is to be considered very reliable. The Golf and the Polo are the No.1 cars.
Even used cars are very high priced


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Introducing my ride - 2009 Passat CC lightbrown running on 19" Lugano (mischels)*

I guess only here in the U.S. are VW's thought to be a "cheap" unreliable mode of transportation. I took a lot of heat from family and friends when I bought mine. They were shocked that since I have always had more prestigious brands that I would chose a VW. Of course they are unaware that my 4 motion cost as much or more that what they are driving.







I chose this car only for they way it looked, both inside and out.


----------



## mischels (Apr 1, 2010)

*Update form my Upgrade*

So while it´s no possible to edit my first post, i´ll do new. 

This is how my CC looks like today: 

[URL="http://picasaweb.google.de/lh...AAAAAAIo/DrbyXYv1hYQ/s800/CCGCKtief.jpg[/IMG][/URL] 

The GCK and H&R lowerings springs are now installed. Enjoy


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

looks solid! tint the front windows to match and you're set!


----------



## Mr.Miagy (Apr 5, 2010)

Tinting the front windows is not allowed in Germany/Austria. 

Are those 40mm H&R spings?


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

details details... 
it's not allowed in a lot of places! In VA, you can get a "medical waiver" to allow for tinting, so when the cops pull you over you can tell them what you think of their mother... I'm sure in Germany or Austria, a doctor would give you a note to keep in your glove comparment saying they recommended front tinting because of skin damage due to the sun, or something like that...


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

damn, I love those wheels


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

dude please bring the teak interior color to america. That looks so hot man


----------



## PassatCC75 (Mar 22, 2009)

Beautiful car...of course it's the same color as my CC. Great minds think alike  And, I agree the Teak interior is the one I would have preferred over the cornsilk. 

My family and I lived in Braunshardt (near Frankfurt) for three years, in the early 80's. Loved the area. My daughters were on the local German gymnastic and swim teams. 

Like Italy, it seems everyone loves cars, and would talk about them anywhere, but especially over a beer....


----------



## mischels (Apr 1, 2010)

Mr.Miagy said:


> Tinting the front windows is not allowed in Germany/Austria.
> 
> Are those 40mm H&R spings?


 Yes of course, those are the 40mm H&R. 

As written, tinting the front is not allowed in Germany. It´s the same thing with getting rid of the license plate. I hate it but i have to "wear" it.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

Very nice clean look :thumb. Makes me want to lower my car too!


----------

